# SE exam 3 chances in Florida



## pe2bse (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi guys, I am planning to take the SE exam in Florida. I know that we have 3 chances to take it. If I take the Friday/Vertical exam and do not show up for the Saturday/Lateral exam and if I pass the Vertical exam what will happen? Will they count the Saturday/Lateral exam as a fail and will I lose one of my chances? Or will I still have 3 chances remaining for the Saturday/Lateral exam? I could also ask the board directly, but I would also like to hear feedback from you guys. Thanks!


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Jan 4, 2017)

Yeah, we could take a guess but you really should just email or call the Florida engineering board.


----------



## pe2bse (Jan 4, 2017)

Okay, I will. Thanks!


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 4, 2017)

pe2bse said:


> Okay, I will. Thanks!


When you get the answer to your question, post it. It might help someone else out.


----------



## pe2bse (Jan 4, 2017)

I will still have 3 chances for Saturday/Lateral if I do not show up. I just received the email from Board. My concern is I do not think I will have the energy to take the test on 2nd day/Saturday. I will be tired on Friday, 8 hrs exam and drive.


----------



## User1 (Jan 4, 2017)

highly recommend biting the bullet and getting a hotel at least for the night before the exam.


----------



## smahurin (Jan 4, 2017)

Yes I'd drive down early the day before, get settled, get a hotel.  I'm not sure how far you'll have to drive, but for me it was a 3hr drive and there was no way I was doing that on the morning of my test...

I'd also recommend getting in early just to avoid any potential issues.  I know both my boss and I (taking the exams at different times) had travel problems the day before we took the PE on our way to the exam site.  And so for the SE I made sure to get in quite a bit earlier to avoid any potential issues.  

If I were you, I'd get a hotel the night before, and the night between your exams unless you're very close.  I realize it may cost some money, but you can always see if you company will reimburse you.


----------



## pe2bse (Jan 4, 2017)

It is about a 1hr 15 min drive from my home to test location. I can stay in the hotel on Thursday and Friday. I still have doubt If I will have energy after the Friday/Vertical. Staying in hotel is good idea I agree with *hejulie_PE and  smahurin*


----------



## User1 (Jan 5, 2017)

pe2bse said:


> It is about a 1hr 15 min drive from my home to test location. I can stay in the hotel on Thursday and Friday. I still have doubt If I will have energy after the Friday/Vertical. Staying in hotel is good idea I agree with *hejulie_PE and  smahurin*


I 100% know that I will be fried after one day, so I am planning on taking the exam in pieces.


----------

